# jelly and custard at parties!



## oakapple

When quite young, at every birthday party, there would be  paper dishes full of jelly and custard to eat. Now, for all you US people jelly was not jam, so I don't know what you would call it [quivering , usually strawberry flavoured, you get it in trifles ? Ring any bells?] Anyway, there would be a few large spoonfulls in the dish and it would then have some warm custard poured over it......... and it was wonderful.


----------



## AprilT

I've had something like filled trifles with that type of jellie, when you explained it that way, I believe I know what you are talking about.


----------



## hollydolly

I thought Americans called it Jello...



I hated jelly and custard...slime on a plate yuk!!!


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> I thought Americans called it Jello...
> 
> 
> 
> I hated jelly and custard...slime on a plate yuk!!!



If it's jello she means, then I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## hollydolly

Jelly... 


jelly and custard


----------



## oakapple

So, what is jello? Holly, it's one of those things that you either love or loathe [like Marmite.] I heard Desmond Tutu speaking on the radio a few years ago, and he loves jelly and custard too! So it's not just me, but I must admit, I have not had any since I was a child, so maybe I should make some and see if I still like it.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jello is the brand name.

In the US jelly is smooth jam, no lumps.  Different from jam.


----------



## oakapple

Thanks for pics Holly.


----------



## oakapple

It's the combination of the cold jelly and the hot/warm custard, mmmmmn.


----------



## Vivjen

We used to have jelly with fruit in; green ones with bananas, orange ones with tinned peaches or oranges, etc!


----------



## hollydolly

I agree OA.... I can't stand Marmite either.

The odd thing is I like Custard, and jelly separate from each other...but never together. That's why I really detest trifle!!


----------



## AprilT

there's this other substance, I was thinking of, it's horrific, good to know it wasn't that.  But jello, I love hate depending on consistency.


----------



## Vivjen

I love Marmite; and hate blancmange...(can't spell it....I'll be back!)

i am right!


----------



## hollydolly

Hate blancmange as well yuuuuk...especially the pink ''custard'' we used to get at school...barrrrff!!...oh and Sago and tapioca....yukkkk and double yukk!!


----------



## oakapple

Vivjen said:


> We used to have jelly with fruit in; green ones with bananas, orange ones with tinned peaches or oranges, etc!



Your Mother was ahead of her time Viv, experimenting with colour in such a bold way!Fruit in our jelly? Why, we were lucky to get a plate, never mind the jelly [and so on...]


----------



## hollydolly

LOL OA>..actually my mother did the same...sliced bananas, or tinned mandarin oranges in the jelly... I did the same for my daughter tbh..


----------



## oakapple

hollydolly said:


> Hate blancmange as well yuuuuk...especially the pink ''custard'' we used to get at school...barrrrff!!...oh and Sago and tapioca....yukkkk and double yukk!!



Oh, the pink custard at school, I loved it! Also the chocolate blancmange served hot over choc sponge puds. Also the sago but not the tapioca which we called tadpoles.


----------



## RadishRose

Sometimes served with whipped cream


----------



## oakapple

I suppose this is all very much a Brit [and Oz and NZ thing,] apologies to US members of the forum who are  scratching their heads in a perplexed way at the thought of jelly and custard [with or without sliced bananas.]


----------



## oakapple

That's it Radish Rose! So it IS jello after all. Whipped cream is a no-no, it has to be custard.layful:


----------



## AprilT

Not a problem OA, I took a quick look over the net to see what some of these things were, saw some funny videos on that Marmite substance.


----------



## oakapple

AprilT said:


> there's this other substance, I was thinking of, it's horrific, good to know it wasn't that. But jello, I love hate depending on consistency.



Now this has got me intrigued April, some other substance that was horrific? What can it be?


----------



## RadishRose

What is Sago? I know it's a type of palm, but what is the food you're speaking of please?


----------



## hollydolly

Gawd Marmite is horrible..

It's made from verrrrry salty beef extract with the texture of black treacle but solid like peanut butter and is spread on bread.... *puke*


----------



## AprilT

Substance is the wrong word, just meant food, well food substance.


----------



## hollydolly

Rose it's this stuff made into a milky pudding... we called it frog spawn..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sago


----------



## SifuPhil

I used to work on the coloring and flavor of Jell-O when I worked for the (former) General Foods many moons ago. Boy, the fun we had! 

But I never tasted it with custard - that would be an interesting experience, methinks ...


----------



## oakapple

All I shall say is 'don't knock it until youv'e tried it' [although Holly already has!]

Marmite is wonderful too, especially on hot buttered toast.


----------



## Cookie

jelly and custard - what a great combination!  I love both.  I'll put jello into my trifle next time I make it - that will make jello, custard, whipped cream, fruit and cake - pure heaven.

Love marmite too - on toast with coffee.  I was born on the wrong continent!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Rose it's this stuff made into a milky pudding... we called it frog spawn..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sago



Thanks, HD... so it's from the sago palm. So, do you make it into a pudding like tapioca? Oh, you already said. sorry


----------



## hollydolly

Yes almost exactly like tapioca..


----------



## AprilT

Not knocking it, really, just thought the video was funny.


----------



## oakapple

Cookie said:


> jelly and custard - what a great combination! I love both. I'll put jello into my trifle next time I make it - that will make jello, custard, whipped cream, fruit and cake - pure heaven.



Cookie, you are a woman of great taste!


----------



## RadishRose

...and, this custard... is it like flan or like a creme anglaise?


----------



## hollydolly

creme anglaise ..it's hot pouring custard


----------



## oakapple

AprilT said:


> Not knocking it, really, just thought the video was funny.



Just a joke April [me saying 'don't knock it until you have tried it.] The vid was very funny.


----------



## oakapple

hollydolly said:


> creme anglaise ..it's hot pouring custard



Holly, you are now my official translater, it doesn't pay much , but is a very rewarding job.


----------



## Vivjen

Look what you've started OA!
i hate tapioca, sago, and rice pudding.
i will join Cookie with Marmite on toast with my coffee!


----------



## hollydolly

thank you OA...i was looking for a new job..I accept LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Gawd Marmite is horrible..
> 
> It's made from verrrrry salty beef extract with the texture of black treacle but solid like peanut butter and is spread on bread.... *puke*



Husband puts marmite on his toast every morning. Yuck!


----------



## Ameriscot

I knew an American school teacher who was new here and she asked her students if they liked peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. She couldn't figure out why they all laughed.


----------



## Cookie

Found this online:  http://www.ibtimes.com/whats-really-marmite-and-why-it-banned-644308

Maybe this will help unravel the mystery of marmite:

The main ingredients of Marmite yeast extract, salt, vegetable extract,  niacin, thiamine, spice extracts, riboflavin, folic acid, and celery  extract, but the exact composition of the spread is a trade secret. The  vitamin concentration in the savoury paste is very high, which is one  reason why the spread has remained popular despite its strong taste, and  why it is considered a vitamin-enhanced foodstuff in Denmark. A serving  of the product provides 36 percent of the recommended daily allowance  of niacin, 50 percent of the folic acid a body needs, and 40% of the  recommended daily allowance for Vitamin B-12.


----------



## hollydolly

ahhhh buttttt.....


----------



## Cookie

I think it's a developed taste.......


----------



## RadishRose

I have wondered about Marmite; now I have the facts. I have seen a few jars in one of our supermarkets. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL Rose...if you do you must come and tell us what you think of it..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Gawd Marmite is horrible..
> 
> It's made from verrrrry salty beef extract with the texture of black treacle but solid like peanut butter and is spread on bread.... *puke*



I'm sure vegans who use Marmite for their source of B12 would be upset to find there is beef in it!  Lots of yeast, but no beef.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I should have said ''*tastes'* like a salty beef extract... 


http://www.ibtimes.com/whats-really-marmite-and-why-it-banned-644308


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Yes I should have said ''*tastes'* like a salty beef extract...
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/whats-really-marmite-and-why-it-banned-644308



I wouldn't insult beef to say marmite tastes like it!  I tried it as a newlywed and that was the last time!  Blech!


----------



## hollydolly

No I agree...it is actually made from the waste by product of beer... but to me it tastes like a very salty slimy   beef extract...and as the link says  it became popular with veggies in place of beef extract.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> No I agree...it is actually made from the waste by product of beer... but to me it tastes like a very salty slimy   beef extract...and as the link says  it became popular with veggies in place of beef extract.



Aye, vegans don't get any vitamin B12 as it's found in animal products, and they don't eat dairy or egg.  I used to take some kind of yeast supplement for the short time I was a vegan.  

I love salty but not this stuff!  I told my husband to pack a jar of marmite when we went to Thailand but he didn't.  Fortunately my inlaws from Australia brought tubes of Vegemite for him. He prefers it to Marmite - easier to spread.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I'm a salt fan too...but not this muck...errrrrkkkkk!!!


----------



## Vivjen

Keeps the mossies away tho'.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> Keeps the mossies away tho'.....



Not really.  Husband had some every morning in Thailand and he was bitten if he didn't have the repellant on. Or should he have spread the marmite on his skin?!


----------



## Vivjen

Ah well; I tried!


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> Ah well; I tried!



Cheers!


----------



## Bee

Love jelly and custard.....also jelly with fruit in..........and blancmange........jam mixed in rice pudding.........oh! hell anything that is sweet.:bigwink:


----------



## oakapple

Marmite needs to be spread very thinly on buttered toast. It's wonderful, so there!The new law [just heard this on the radio, and it comes into effect from Sunday morning]is that all those poor creatures that don't enjoy Marmite have to go and live North of the Border[Scotland] where they will be force fed haggis and deep fried Mars Bars until they come to their senses.


----------



## Ameriscot

oakapple said:


> Marmite needs to be spread very thinly on buttered toast. It's wonderful, so there!The new law [just heard this on the radio, and it comes into effect from Sunday morning]is that all those poor creatures that don't enjoy Marmite have to go and live North of the Border[Scotland] where they will be force fed haggis and deep fried Mars Bars until they come to their senses.



Oh hahaha!  Haggis is edible but I wouldn't go out of my way to get some.  And neither of us has ever had a deep fried Mars bar, or deep fried pizza. Gag. 

I must say I much prefer Scottish fish and chips, as England seems to serve cod and I prefer haddock.


----------



## hollydolly

Well being Scottish  I was raised on haggis..I would never have needed to be force fed it, it's deeelicious ...I've never had a deep fried mars bar and I never will , and I don't eat fish and chips ..but Marmite is the devils food...and only fit to clean the hooves of every one of the three legs of the Scottish haggi..


----------



## oakapple

Oh the wild Scottish Haggi herds live only on the Isle Of Skye these days, and even then are impossibly shy creatures.You would never catch one, to clean it's hooves.You could possibly use Marmite to polish your dirk though?Or clean your bagpipes?
I prefer haddock to cod too [being originally from Yorkshire] where you just say 'fish and chips please' as there isn't a choice there.Some people prefer to omit the 'please'.
A Yorkshire joke; a man's wife dies, and later he goes to the stonemason to tell him what he wants carved on the gravestone.Lots of carved flowers please, as she liked flowers, and the inscription 'Lord she was thine'. The stonemason says 'right, come back in a week'. A week later he goes back and looks at the gravestone, the flowers are lovely, but the inscription reads 'Lord she was thin' ; outraged, the man gestures at it and says 'Look at it man, youv'e left out the e !' 'Oh, sorry' says the stone mason 'I'll fettle it' [means he will fix it] 'come back tomorrow'. The man returns the next day and the stonemason proudly shows him the stone, which now reads ' Eee Lord she was thin.'


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Well being Scottish  I was raised on haggis..I would never have needed to be force fed it, it's deeelicious ...I've never had a deep fried mars bar and I never will , and I don't eat fish and chips ..but Marmite is the devils food...and only fit to clean the hooves of every one of the three legs of the Scottish haggi..



No fish and chips??!!  I don't eat it often (calories) but it's pure bliss!


----------



## Cookie

Feelings about marmite and haggis seem to run deep your side of the pond - I think I'll step aside and let you sort this out. ......

Just no one take away my marmite...:boxing:


----------



## Ameriscot

oakapple said:


> Oh the wild Scottish Haggi herds live only on the Isle Of Skye these days, and even then are impossibly shy creatures.You would never catch one, to clean it's hooves.You could possibly use Marmite to polish your dirk though?Or clean your bagpipes?
> I prefer haddock to cod too [being originally from Yorkshire] where you just say 'fish and chips please' as there isn't a choice there.Some people prefer to omit the 'please'.
> A Yorkshire joke; a man's wife dies, and later he goes to the stonemason to tell him what he wants carved on the gravestone.Lots of carved flowers please, as she liked flowers, and the inscription 'Lord she was thine'. The stonemason says 'right, come back in a week'. A week later he goes back and looks at the gravestone, the flowers are lovely, but the inscription reads 'Lord she was thin' ; outraged, the man gestures at it and says 'Look at it man, youv'e left out the e !' 'Oh, sorry' says the stone mason 'I'll fettle it' [means he will fix it] 'come back tomorrow'. The man returns the next day and the stonemason proudly shows him the stone, which now reads ' Eee Lord she was thin.'



LOL!  Love what I've seen of Yorkshire.  And I have to say the haddock and chips I had there could easily compete with the Scottish.  Best mushy peas ever were in Whitby.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Feelings about marmite and haggis seem to run deep your side of the pond - I think I'll step aside and let you sort this out. ......
> 
> Just no one take away my marmite...:boxing:



It's a long running joke to tell foreigners, especially Americans, that the haggis is an animal you catch and cook up as haggis. Many believe it.


----------



## Cookie

Many of us here (Canada) do know about haggis, I believe on Robbie Burns day or some such, it's served in some pubs for brave (and drunk) souls to try.


----------



## oakapple

Ah wee cowering timorous beastie .........(the shy haggi which roams the moors.)


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Many of us here (Canada) do know about haggis, I believe on Robbie Burns day or some such, it's served in some pubs for brave (and drunk) souls to try.



Rabbie Burns (Scotland's national poet) night celebrations include haggis, neeps, and tatties, and whisky.  Also storytelling and singing. 

I've been served haggis in some B & B's with breakfast.  A friend occasionally serves it with dinner.


----------



## Ameriscot

oakapple said:


> Ah wee cowering timorous beastie .........(the shy haggi which roams the moors.)



Part Scottish, are ya?


----------



## Cookie

oakapple said:


> Ah wee cowering timorous beastie .........(the shy haggi which roams the moors.)



I've never seen hag meat in the supermarkets here. Or is it a just mythical creature, like the Lokal Nest monster?


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I've never seen hag meat in the supermarkets here. Or is it a just mythical creature, like the Lokal Nest monster?





Haggis is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs); minced with *onion*, *oatmeal*, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and nowadays often in an artificial casing.

Who says the Loch Ness monster is fake??!!


----------



## Cookie

We have our own 'monster' too, here in Okanagan Lake in Kelowna B.C. known as Ogo Pogo.  It's totally real!!! 

 

Also, Beaver Tails, (below)  a national delicacy available during Winter Carnival in Ottawa, consisting of deep fried pastry sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar. Eat your hearts out ladies!


----------



## hollydolly

eeeeek!!!!! Beaver tails???


----------



## Cookie

Oh, but they are 'bread' for that purpose  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

:rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## Ameriscot

Silly girls!  :lol:


----------



## Cookie

Oh oh - I think I hear my mother calling me!


----------



## oakapple

Yes, the party was nice [especially the jelly and custard] but it's time to go home now.nthego:


----------



## Cookie

I think I ate too much!


----------



## hollydolly

Yukkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Cookie

hecklers beware - marmite is being loaded onto the catapults .......


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> hecklers beware - marmite is being loaded onto the catapults .......



Blech!  Always in my house and if I forget to buy some at the store when hub runs out, it's the guillotine!  :distrust:


----------



## oakapple

cookie, that's a yummy picture of my fave dessert!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> LOL Rose...if you do you must come and tell us what you think of it..



Well, HD I did try the Marmite. I paid $6.79 for a tiny, 4 & 1/4 oz. jar! 

The first tiny bit on the tip of the spoon was incredibly salty, but that was ok. Tasted just like the aforementioned beef extract.

Suddenly the bitterness came through, my gosh! Not so good.

Today, I spread a tiny bit on a torn off bit of bread. Same thing, but not as bad. The taste lingers, doesn't it? How much of this is actually eaten on toast?

Strangely enough, I am thinking of it now, almost 6 hours later and think I'd like a bit more. I will try it again, maybe I'll have acquired the taste.


----------



## RadishRose

I just had a bit more, spread on a small bit of bread. I'm hooked!! Finding recipes now for it. Thanks to all who mentioned this Marmite.


----------



## Vivjen

I have marmite on my toast most mornings......I don't have too much; but it just gives my toast a bit of bite!


----------



## RadishRose

Vivjen said:


> I have marmite on my toast most mornings......I don't have too much; but it just gives my toast a bit of bite!



Vivjean, do you also have butter on that toast? If so, salted or unsalted? Salted might be too much? Have use eaten Marmite any other way?  Thanks!


----------



## Vivjen

Of course I have butter too!
slightly salted, lighter butter usually.
you can put it in casseroles, my brother always does; but I don't tend to eat it any other way.


----------



## Cookie

I've tried putting a bit of marmite in soups for added flavor..... or just a bit in a cup of hot water for a broth drink same as miso (soy paste) that I use all the time in cooking.


----------



## Glinda

Ameriscot said:


> Haggis is a savoury pudding containing sheep's pluck (heart, liver and lungs); minced with *onion*, *oatmeal*, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, traditionally encased in the animal's stomach and nowadays often in an artificial casing.
> 
> Who says the Loch Ness monster is fake??!!



:yuk:


----------



## oakapple

Glad to hear that we are converting people to eating marmite.We have it on fresh bread and butter also on toast.
less is more, don't pile it on.


----------



## hollydolly




----------

